
Scanner Can Build a Digital Library in Five Minutes - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/02/the-czur-scanner-can-build-a-digital-library-five-minutes-at-a-time/
======
blacksqr
It would be nice if people would stop posting links to proposed products with
descriptions in the present tense.

